
Venmo for Business? - bayareabronco
I&#x27;m searching for an app like Venmo or Square Cash that doesn&#x27;t have monthly transaction limits. I need to reimburse several hundred volunteers on a monthly basis. I&#x27;d happily pay for the service. Can anyone provide recommendations? Thank you!
======
ArtWomb
This is still very much an open problem. Paypal, Square, Venmo, Google Wallet,
PopMoney all possess idiosyncrasies. As well as friction arising in enrolling
both parties and setting up bank account info. I prefer using Zelle as it's
fast but there is a limit of $2500 per transaction.

Ideally you need a smart contract that creates a pool of funds that can be
drawn upon via some secure identity mechanism. Instead of pushing the money
out, participants can pull their allotments at their convenience. Implications
for UBI are also extant. Using something like Paxos Stablecoin it may be
possible to realize global, instant, feeless digital payments. But again every
participant needs to be on the same standard.

~~~
bayareabronco
Thanks! Does Zelle have a monthly transaction limit (# of transactions or $
amount)? Also, can you use Zelle independently or does it need to work through
your existing bank account?

